# Kubota's LS525 vs Bush Hog's 2545 front end loader compairson.



## Captn Jim (Jul 8, 2018)

Looking for advice on advantages / disadvantages on Kubota's LS525 vs Bush Hog's 2545 front end loader on a L2501. Looking at two tractors, both low hrs... one with the Bush Hog one with Kubota.


----------

